# كيفية تصنيع مزيل رائحة العرق السائل ؟



## alaahiakal (22 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجاء تزويدنا بكيفية عمل مزيل العرق السائل مع الف شكر


----------



## mensh_1 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

كويس فين بقي


----------



## عاشقة مصطفى وحنين (25 يناير 2011)

وانا ايضااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد هشام السيد (25 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة الى سيادتكم تركيبة نقلتها لكم من الملتقى عن الاخ الكريم أحمد هلطم المواد المستخدمة فى التركيبة 1- كحول الستيل 40 جرام2- ميرستات الايزوبروبيل او الكحول الايزوبربيلى 80 مللى 3- حمض الستيارك 80 جرام 4- سداسى الكلورفين 10 جرام 5- سيترات الجلسرين 20 جرام 6- هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم 20 جرام 7- بروبلين جليكول 240 جرام 8- ماء 1000 مللى طريقة التحضير 1- يتم خلط (1 2 3 4 5 ) مع بعض والتسخين حتى درجة من 70 الى80 درجة مئوية وحتى يكون الخليط متجانس 2- يتم خلط (6 7 8 ) مع بعض والتسخين حتى درجة من 70 الى 80 درجة مئوية 3- يتم اضافة العطر المناسب بعد برودة المركب


----------



## عاشقة مصطفى وحنين (4 فبراير 2011)

من فين احصل على هذه المركبات


----------



## medhat beshay (16 مارس 2011)

يمكنم الحصول عليها لو من مصر القاهره شارع الجيش


----------



## mahacen (20 مارس 2011)

شكر الاخ محمد هاشم السيد على الإفادة


----------



## عاشقة مصطفى وحنين (6 أبريل 2011)

ممتاااااااااااااز


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (28 نوفمبر 2014)

شكر جزيلا اخ محمد هشام:20:


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (11 يناير 2015)

وممكن اللى معندوش حساسية للشابة تستعمل تحت الابط واماكن التعرق مضاف ليها اى نوع من العطور بتكون جميلة وموجود منها شبة ناعمة برائحة العنبر والمسك وتتوافر عند العطارين فى منطقة الازهر والحسين وسعرها رخيص


----------

